# Installing Flowmaster exhaust on 69 GTO.....need help ASAP.....



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I took off the old POS (Piece of ****) exhaust from my 69 gto and started putting on my Flowmaster American Thunder 2.5" on the car. I cannot figure out where the tailpipe hanger attaches to the frame. If you could help me that would be great. I have looked it over and over and cannot figure it out.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

You will probably need to weld a bracket to the frame, behind your muffler and right before your exhaust tip.


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

The hanger bolts to the frame rails...cropped pic is not the best, but might give you an idea as to where it goes??


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68_Goat said:


> The hanger bolts to the frame rails...cropped pic is not the best, but might give you an idea as to where it goes??


:agree What he said. The hanger bolts to the outside of the frame rail.

Bear


----------

